# I Finally Decided on an Oberon!



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

Made a decision!

I ordered my Oberon! I love the beach, and blue is my favorite color, so I decided on the Hokusai Wave in sky blue. I currently have the Blue Giant skin from Decal Girl, but I took the image from Oberon's site of the Hokusai Wave cover and sampled the blue and came up with a design on my own. What do you guys think?

Current:









My skin design:


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Great choice, really nice combination... I love the custom skin.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Love your combination.  
Congratuations.
deb


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Ohhh la la! Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Good choice! The sky blue is one of my favorites.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

You have a tasteful combo, Brian!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks great! The Hokusai wave was high on my list. I'd love to see a pic when you get it.


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

JeffM said:


> Looks great! The Hokusai wave was high on my list. I'd love to see a pic when you get it.


You can count on it!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Great Choice


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Great combo! Love your custom skin too.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOVE the custom skin.. gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome job on the custom skin . I am impressed!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Beautiful combo.  I, too, love the ocean, and think that the Hokusai wave in sky blue is beautiful. Your custom skin is, as well. Be sure to post photos when you put it all together.


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

Just got an e-mail from Oberon!!! They are shipping my cover today!!!! WOOOO!!!!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Brian8205 said:


> Just got an e-mail from Oberon!!! They are shipping my cover today!!!! WOOOO!!!!


Yay! Can't wait to see pix when you get it. Since we ordered the same day, mine should ship soon, I'd think.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Beautiful combination!  I love your custom skin.  Enjoy them!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Very nice!  Your skin is great and sky blue is my favorite Oberon color too.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Your custom skin looks much nicer with the cover! I ordered my Dragonfly cover on Monday by phone. I don't know when to expect it, but they charged my cc yesterday, so hopefully it's shipped. My Kindle came yesterday and I am in love!


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you Mandy! I hope your cover arrives soon. I am anxiously awaiting mine!!! I ordered the custom skin yesterday, so we'll see how it looks together soon, I hope!


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

My Oberon is in Charlotte, which means I should get it tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

IT'S HERE!!!!! Came by the good ol' USPS today!!!! Pics to come!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Yay!!!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I cannot wait for the pics


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

He it is! I absolutely love it!!! Don't know if you can see the color accurately, but it's a beautiful Carolina blue!!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I love the cover and the charm you got.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow-gorgeous!


----------

